# Low tech nano that's actually scaped and mature



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Here's a tiny 1.5 gal nanno I've had for 3 yers now
Chery shrimp and killis.


H difforis, Java feern, Anubias nana, HC on the filter.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Just because the tank is small doesn't mean the picture needs to be! :hihi:

Love the HC on the filter....how does that work out?

How much/type of light?


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

cool! I like the HC on the filter.

Mark


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Tom I must be getting old...I can barely see your little nano 
Looks good from what I can see. How many fish can you have in that little thing?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool little tank! I don't see the H difformis. What are you doing to keep HC growing emersed? Anything other than light?


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

i love it )
would like to see more pics up close ones please 
joey


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Tom

I too have a tank with just Cherries and Killi's. I have some lampeyes and gardneris, what do you have in there?

Long time no chat, hope you are well.

Cheers
Cameron James


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Folks, it's a tiny tank, that is a close up!:hihi: 

The weds got a whack for the pic, the H difforis grows slowly.
The substrate is Onyx sand
Eggeri Killi.

the tank is 8" across, 6" deep and 6" front to back.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

That's gorgeous, Tom. Inspires me to keep pushing forward with my nano. It can be done, and beautifully as you just demonstrated.

Thanks,

llj:icon_smil


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's on par with the ADA mini aqua cube gardens, but this does not use CO2, big difference.....................

It needs to be seen in person to appreicate.
I'm breaking it down to do a CO2 enriched tank now.

Lampeyes are great fish.
Endlers all jumped out.

I can place a thin sheet to prevent them from jumping, killis are bad, but not as bad as the endler's IMO.

I have two themes as I have a pair of these and I also have a pair of 2.5 gal and 6 gals still yet to do.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The HC simply grew on the sponge filter and took over. Damn weed.

I had Gloss growing all over the substrate for about 4 months.
I did not get around to taking a photo though  
Then I negelected the tank for awhile and it slowly died out due to over growth/light blocking and lack of KNO3.

But Gloss does grow pretty well with lower light and non CO2 also, by non CO2, that means no Excel either.

That's cheating.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MrsJasonh (Oct 23, 2006)

I really like that tank. It looks great


----------



## Synthesia (Oct 27, 2006)

Impressive, it looks nice.Hc on top of the filter,outstanding. =)


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It just ended up there, no plan about it etc.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

great looking tank!, . . . more picture pweeez *sticks out lower lip*


----------

